# Random: Model S vs The Flood



## alsojohnson (Feb 13, 2017)

I was listening to a podcast about climate change, and a strange thought occurred to me: as part of more significant weather events, more flooding is a possibility. So, can a Model S (or X or, in the future, 3) handle driving through a flooded street? I suppose it's about how well sealed the components are, and at the very least there's no tailpipe.

Just a really random thought. Happy Wednesday!


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

It can, the battery is sealed up tight against water ingress. It's not waterproof but it can handle immersion for a short time.


----------



## alsojohnson (Feb 13, 2017)

Well, that is just flippin' amazing! LOL


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

TrevP said:


> It can, the battery is sealed up tight against water ingress. It's not waterproof but it can handle immersion for a short time.


Also, don't forget the submarine mode Easter Egg


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

The Nissan Leaf has a sealed battery. That's your vehicle of choice for the flood apocalypse.


----------

